# Has anyone ever had their leather handbag dyed?



## Zoe Bradley

Im not sure if this has been brought up before

But anyone ever have their handbags professionally dyed? I have a white leather bag that I love - but recently spilled red wine on it. L Hoping to have it dyed to maybe black or red.

Im planning to take the bag to a local leather repair shop  but looking to see if anyone has had personal experience dying their bag.

Thanks!


----------



## Laurie8504

check out this thread!  A tpf'r dyed a balenciaga she got off ebay, it turned out fantastic!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...y-customization-my-balenciaga-day-320040.html


----------



## foul temptress

There's also a good thread on the tano forum about this:
http://forum.purseblog.com/tano/restored-the-broke-down-minilisa-from-ebay-376129.html


----------



## Alexenjie

Thanks to the Balenciaga forum I was brave enough to dye a bag myself. I bid on a vintage Coach bag on E-Bay. When the bag arrived it was horrible - old, beaten up, ink marks, darkening. It was much worse than the pictures or description had been.

I actually tossed it immediately into my garbage can at work. That night I came home, read some of the dye experiences from the Balenciaga group and the next day I pulled it out of the garbage and ordered two bottles of Tarrago shoe leather dye (they have a great selection of colors, I went one color darker than the British tan my bag was originally).

It took me about a week to do 3 separate layers of dye but the bag turned out great. It looks vintage but like new. I love it and feel proud that I was able to make something out of nothing.

The directions that come with the Tarrago dye packet are clear. I wouldn't hesitate to dye another bag myself.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Thanks so much for the threads! I wound up doing a search for Tarrago - looks like quite a few TPFers have dyed their bag with good results. 

Alexenjie - wow, you give me hope! I definitely going to buy the Tarrago dye. Thanks!


----------



## tatertot

It works great!! I have had nothing but good experiences with it on bags I have re-done or touched up.


----------



## jemmelini

Hello there,

I want to dye my yellow balenciaga classic town red. Do you think it is possible? And how many bottles of terrago dye do you think i will need?

Thank you


----------



## Jasmine11

it must be very expensive i guess


----------



## elizabethberger

yeah its ok to do it but the originality dissappears


----------



## MishMish

jemmelini said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I want to dye my yellow balenciaga classic town red. Do you think it is possible? And how many bottles of terrago dye do you think i will need?
> 
> Thank you


I've seen people do it and get great results, most of them suggest getting 2 bottles to be on the safe side and since the Tarrago dyes are reasonably priced I say get 2. Am also going to dye my marc Jacobs crossbody, just ordered the dye. Goodluck!


----------



## cotinara

I have a Cynthia rowley orange satchel. The whole things started turning black from my jeans and I was traveling thru Europe at the time. I took it to a leather 'tanner' and cleaned it and redyed my bag vibrant orange. It looks and feels like new. 

If its a bag u love, use constantly, and r willing to fix DO IT!!! U won't regret it. Good luck


----------



## leatherman

Ladies, 
the Tarrago products are very good just remember to prep the leather with a leather cleaner before you dye anything. Try not to cake the dye on the leather or it will eventualy crack. Light coats and let it dry before the second coat. Always remember you will have better results if you go from "light to dark" but not from "dark to light".


----------



## carolinelon

What types of leathers do you think are best suited for dying? Is smooth or grain better? I have some bags that after reading this post I am seriously considering dying!


----------



## MishMish

Am dyeing three of my bags using the Tarrago self shine kit.. here's what I've done so far...


----------



## MishMish

MishMish said:


> Am dyeing three of my bags using the Tarrago self shine kit.. here's what I've done so far...


Second pic is with two coats. Waiting for it to dry completely to decide if  it needs a third coat.


----------



## Tomsmom

I found a Balenciaga work bag at a thrift store, it was like an ivory-ish color and dirty.  I dyed it black after reading the threads here.  I used a leather prep the same brand as the dye.  I can't remember which brand dye I used.  I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Topviking

Zoe Bradley said:


> Im not sure if this has been brought up before
> 
> But anyone ever have their handbags professionally dyed? I have a white leather bag that I love - but recently spilled red wine on it. L Hoping to have it dyed to maybe black or red.
> 
> Im planning to take the bag to a local leather repair shop  but looking to see if anyone has had personal experience dying their bag.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know about professional dying, but do know from experience that Wine Away (organic) is great at removing wine stains from many fabrics and materials.


----------



## gonesburger

At the suggestion of someone on here, I had LMB dye a bag once to restore it. It felt awful to pay $400 to absolutely wreck a bag, the leather came back hard and plasticy and they didn't even touch the contrast color so it looked half new/half old. I'd have felt a lot better - and spent a lot less - wrecking it myself. So I'd advocate for DIY...


----------



## loverestores

Look for bag restorers selling leather dye  We do


----------



## rainrowan

I'm planning on dying my Marc Jacobs Stam. The thing is, it's metallic and I think the Fiebing's deglazer will strip or at least deglaze the bag of all the metallic sheen. If that works, then I will dye it all black. I haven't started yet, so I'll probably take pictures once I start...


----------



## carolinelon

loverestores said:


> Look for bag restorers selling leather dye  We do


Any bag restorers in the uk??


----------



## sunpebbles

Will re-dyed bags be more prone to color transfers on white shirts and the like?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I saw re-dyed Chanel bag once... Once was enough to make me say "no"

I wouldn't be surprised about color transfer....


----------



## chenliu85

Zoe Bradley said:


> Im not sure if this has been brought up before
> 
> But anyone ever have their handbags professionally dyed? I have a white leather bag that I love - but recently spilled red wine on it. L Hoping to have it dyed to maybe black or red.
> 
> Im planning to take the bag to a local leather repair shop  but looking to see if anyone has had personal experience dying their bag.
> 
> Thanks!


I've actually done this before. If you have it professionally dyed, the chances are the new color is going to come off.  This is what happened to one of my bags that I dyed from tan to black.  The reason is because most shoe or handbag repair specialist don't have the ability to put on a sealant. So in the end, I had to paint my bag with acrylic because the dye job was so aweful.  BTW if you do acrylic, you need to know that your bag will stick to each other because acrylic is latex.  In other words, if the weather is hot, the acrylic can stick to itself.  Your best bet is to take it to very reputable leather specialist who actually can "seal" the dye. Good Luck


----------



## chenliu85

BTW if you have it professionally dyed. Make sure to ask them whether the paint is water based. If so, have them guarantee you that they will use several layers of clear sealant.  Otherwise, god forget you wear a beautiful white dress.  One of my Helmut Lang bags that i bought at Barney's did not have a sealant.  It was just dyed and it totally came off all over my light purple dress.


----------



## rainrowan

Here are the results of my own at-home dyeing with my Marc Jacobs Stam. While I loved my metallic MJ Stam, it got to the point where it no longer looked that great. I used the Fiebing's Deglazer, followed by their USMC black dye. The trick is to take your time, and make sure the leather is completely clean of the old dye. I used painter's masking tape to protect the hardware and the inside of the bag. After the dye, buff until no dye residue is left. The middle pic is obviously the bag after it was stripped of the original metallic color. It was real hideous looking at that point and I had to keep going.... I'm pretty happy with my results and the leather is still nice and soft!


----------



## sunpebbles

wow, that looks like a lot of work


----------



## kings_20

I love seeing dye jobs. Good job, on the dye job. The Stam looks brand new.


----------



## rainrowan

sunpebbles said:


> wow, that looks like a lot of work



I had to spread it out over several days... it wasn't too hard but my fingers were pretty tired from rubbing off the metallic stuff tho!



kings_20 said:


> I love seeing dye jobs. Good job, on the dye job. The Stam looks brand new.



Thank you! I love to look at dye projects too and see what lengths bag lovers are willing to go through to save or enhance their bags.


----------



## gonesburger

gonesburger said:


> At the suggestion of someone on here, I had LMB dye a bag once to restore it. It felt awful to pay $400 to absolutely wreck a bag, the leather came back hard and plasticy and they didn't even touch the contrast color so it looked half new/half old. I'd have felt a lot better - and spent a lot less - wrecking it myself. So I'd advocate for DIY...



Just an update, I asked LMB to correct the mistake on my bag and they did an awesome job, and were super nice about it. It looks great now, and feels soft - I should have asked ages ago. 

Good luck to everyone DIYing too!


----------



## SCI

I wanna dye my balenciga baby blue city to black...


----------



## gonesburger

SCI said:


> I wanna dye my balenciga baby blue city to black...



Given how nice their leather is and how comparatively easy it is to dye black (you don't have to worry about it being even) that doesn't sound too hard.


----------



## missbao

Any suggesting for dyeing fabric? I have a miu miu coffer in linen which I think needs a new coat


----------



## beeecka

wow it looks great! i would like to colorize my balenciaga but I'm a bit scared to do it hehe


----------



## purse mommy

rainrowan said:


> Here are the results of my own at-home dyeing with my Marc Jacobs Stam. While I loved my metallic MJ Stam, it got to the point where it no longer looked that great. I used the Fiebing's Deglazer, followed by their USMC black dye. The trick is to take your time, and make sure the leather is completely clean of the old dye. I used painter's masking tape to protect the hardware and the inside of the bag. After the dye, buff until no dye residue is left. The middle pic is obviously the bag after it was stripped of the original metallic color. It was real hideous looking at that point and I had to keep going.... I'm pretty happy with my results and the leather is still nice and soft!


That looks great.  I'm inspired!  I have a marc jacobs venetia that is a pale yellow and I have been wanting to dye it for years.


----------



## mommsiesluv4bag

Is it ok to change the color or dye chanel lamb skin? I have mine sent over a bag spa and I was thinking of changing the color from black to metallic dark blue. But I'm afraid that it might ruin the leather in the future?


----------



## Elliespurse

^*mommsiesluv4bag* - Hi, as far as I know lambskin is very tricky to do anything with, especially Chanel since the leather is finished in a special way. The soft feel of the lambskin could even disappear when using a conditioner.


----------



## MeganLeigh0115

I need some help. My lemon colored Marc by Marc Jacobs leather bag has faded to mustard. The leather is dry. What is a good recommendation for fixing the color and leather?


----------



## tati9999

I came across the vintage Coach Stewardess bag that was dyed from slate gray into black...The bag looked and felt just AWFUL! The silky soft glove tanned leather that was  in original shape inside the deep pockets became stiff and rugged on the dyed flap top....The reverse part of leather was all the way in rounded spots that appeared after the color went through...My heart was bleeding  after inspecting the results of smb's effort to renew the Classic Treasure from Coach Original Collection..


----------



## emma0810

Have a Miu Miu bag dyed from pink to red. It looks fine.


----------



## nitebags

tati9999 said:


> I came across the vintage Coach Stewardess bag that was dyed from slate gray into black...The bag looked and felt just AWFUL! The silky soft glove tanned leather that was  in original shape inside the deep pockets became stiff and rugged on the dyed flap top....The reverse part of leather was all the way in rounded spots that appeared after the color went through...My heart was bleeding  after inspecting the results of smb's effort to renew the Classic Treasure from Coach Original Collection..



As a student I was working at a Laundry where they took leather dyeing services for leather jackets, bags etc. One thing I noticed is that leatner never be the same after the procedure (I mean texture) it is more rigid / solid so not as fine as it used to be. Another thing is the colour shades just like with your hair dyed - always easier to make darker than lighter. 

You having the vintage Coach Stewy bag was just too delicate - I would also burst out crying seeing such a damage...


----------



## mlt21200

Hi there!

I've been a forum lurker for a while, but I've been building up my purse collection for years  I was wondering if anyone had any advice about a vintage Ferragamo Vara crossbody that my aunt gave me.  It's still in great shape for its age, but I'd like it to be darker.  

Do you guys recommend just soap and water cleaning and then directly applying Tarrago Penetrating Dye 50ml. #18 Black for smooth leathers?  The leather is a bit stiff, since it's croc-embossed, and I rather like that it holds its shape.  I just don't want any unsightly flaking.

Also, the hardware has rubbed off from gold to silver/pale gold.  Do you have any suggestions to just make the hardware silver at this point? 

Thanks 

Melissa


----------



## Lilskit

Great tips!


----------



## LeatherDoc

mlt21200 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been a forum lurker for a while, but I've been building up my purse collection for years  I was wondering if anyone had any advice about a vintage Ferragamo Vara crossbody that my aunt gave me.  It's still in great shape for its age, but I'd like it to be darker.
> 
> Do you guys recommend just soap and water cleaning and then directly applying Tarrago Penetrating Dye 50ml. #18 Black for smooth leathers?  The leather is a bit stiff, since it's croc-embossed, and I rather like that it holds its shape.  I just don't want any unsightly flaking.
> 
> Also, the hardware has rubbed off from gold to silver/pale gold.  Do you have any suggestions to just make the hardware silver at this point?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Melissa



some of the bag spa's actually do replaying now.  I know the guys at THBS are doing both gold and silver replating.  Give them a call.

Also, in answer to the main thread.  You really need to be careful when taking on any colour restoration with leather.  Firstly, you only 'dye' unfinished leathers, where as finished leathers have a polyurethane coating with a pigment immersion.  So if you have a finished bag, you need to choose a pigment finish, and/or a dye for the unfinished.  Be careful when buying a product off the internet, as most of those products are designed for sofas/cars, not delicate handbag leather.  You could be turning your fine ($1000+) handbag into cheap junk!  

Im happy to give you advice if you need help in ID-ing your leather type!  I worked on projects for Ferragamo, LV, Gucci, Bulgari, Tory Burch and many more, so I'm pretty well placed to give a few tips!


----------



## storeberry

Hi, one question:

I have a smooth structured white leather bag, in storage for quite a while. Am thinking of dyeing, can it take Tarrago self shine dye? Cos majority of dye jobs here are using on soft leather...


----------



## storeberry

storeberry said:


> Hi, one question:
> 
> I have a smooth structured white leather bag, in storage for quite a while. Am thinking of dyeing, can it take Tarrago self shine dye? Cos majority of dye jobs here are using on soft leather...


No one knows?


----------



## LeatherDoc

It has nothing to do with smooth or soft leather.  Its to do with finished / unfinished leather.  See my post on the previous thread


----------



## LeatherDoc

Elliespurse said:


> ^*mommsiesluv4bag* - Hi, as far as I know lambskin is very tricky to do anything with, especially Chanel since the leather is finished in a special way. The soft feel of the lambskin could even disappear when using a conditioner.



Lambskin only gives the softness.  The finish is what determines the products that can/cant be used.  Chanel use a micro-pigment on top of an aniline dyed lambskin.  It gives a little more protection than unfinished leather, but maintains the softness.


----------



## storeberry

Thks leatherdoc!


----------



## storeberry

Hi leather doc, mine is a white color bag, will wetting my finger show it to be darker? It would be quite difficult to see on a white bag right?


----------



## LeatherDoc

no, if its unfinished you will see it darken regardless of colour.  If it doesnt darken it has some level of finish and a dye will not be the best course of action.


----------



## SCI

I finally got the tarrago colour dye today... Can't wait to get started


----------



## storeberry

I sent my dirty miumiu for re-dye. It was mughetto color and the lady boss suggested rouge red. Picked up my bag a few mths ago, never regret it!


----------



## cat1967

Hi leather doc.  I have dyed my Balenciaga First Grenadine RGGH with one coat of Fiebings and two coats of Tarrago Self Shine Dye.  Before this process I almost scratched off the Grenadine color and cleaned the bag which only had yellowish patches from the lights of the self store on display.  I am happy with the results but it is too soon to tell.  This is how it looks.






The only difficult thing was getting the Fiebings dye off the studs but I think I have managed.  There is no cracking only if you stretch it from both sides.  I did that before applying the second coat.  Stretched and full of newspapers as it was I applied the second coat.


----------



## DysonDilemma

I have a snake skin MK that is deep purple. I thought about dying it dark gray or black once purple goes out of style.  Thanks for all the info.


----------



## MrsSkeletonKey

Do anybody have any ideas about dying a coach poppy highlight? 

The leather is super interesting & almost like a thin suede leather. 




I have the stardust color & man oh man does that thing it dirty in a HURRY! I really would love to dye it black, as the shininess of the leather & the shape of the bag is amazing, I just hate that the white picks up so much dirt.


----------



## cat1967

I have successfully dyed my Balenciaga First but I cannot be sure about any other leather.  I used Fiebings as a base color as it is a penetrating dye and then Tarrago.  I am very happy with the results but it is a procedure which takes time and effort.


----------



## MrsSkeletonKey

Any more thoughts on the Poppy Coach Stardust Highlight leather?


----------



## mochiii

amazing out comes!! I'm also considering dying my rockie again so it looks jet black. Which products are used to dye your lovely bags?


----------



## cat1967

mochiii said:


> amazing out comes!! I'm also considering dying my rockie again so it looks jet black. Which products are used to dye your lovely bags?


I used both Fiebings and Tarrago.  But if you just want to revive the color you can use Tarrago Self Shine Dye.  Fievings is a penetrating dye but some have said, and I also noticed it leaves a metallic hue.  I had to apply it as I wanted a blue undertone and not the pink original color I had underneath.


----------



## mochiii

cat1967 said:


> I used both Fiebings and Tarrago.  But if you just want to revive the color you can use Tarrago Self Shine Dye.  Fievings is a penetrating dye but some have said, and I also noticed it leaves a metallic hue.  I had to apply it as I wanted a blue undertone and not the pink original color I had underneath.



Thank yo so much, I was waiting for Fiebings but will also try Tarrago. I'm concerned when I dye, the dye will rub off. I heard Feibings need coating so it won't rub off, how is Tarrago?


----------



## cat1967

mochiii said:


> Thank yo so much, I was waiting for Fiebings but will also try Tarrago. I'm concerned when I dye, the dye will rub off. I heard Feibings need coating so it won't rub off, how is Tarrago?



Tarrago is not like Fiebings which is a penetrating dye.  Tarrago sits on the surface of the bag meaning that if you scratch it hard it will come off.  Also other ladies have noticed chipping, that is why I had to stretch every little corner of the bag when dying it.  I have noticed no flaking no chipping no fading nothing.  The color is nicely shiny too.  If you apply thin layers of Tarrago you will have no problem IMO, especially if you are dying the bag the same color it already is.  I applied Fiebings only because I changed the color from pink to turquoise and I wanted, if scratched, to have blue underneath and not pink.  I have to tell you though, that I wear the First hand held always, and I have this band on my finger that tends to scratch things (like the gear lever in my car) but the bag has had no damage up until now.


----------



## mochiii

cat1967 said:


> Tarrago is not like Fiebings which is a penetrating dye.  Tarrago sits on the surface of the bag meaning that if you scratch it hard it will come off.  Also other ladies have noticed chipping, that is why I had to stretch every little corner of the bag when dying it.  I have noticed no flaking no chipping no fading nothing.  The color is nicely shiny too.  If you apply thin layers of Tarrago you will have no problem IMO, especially if you are dying the bag the same color it already is.  I applied Fiebings only because I changed the color from pink to turquoise and I wanted, if scratched, to have blue underneath and not pink.  I have to tell you though, that I wear the First hand held always, and I have this band on my finger that tends to scratch things (like the gear lever in my car) but the bag has had no damage up until now.



Thank you so much! I'm going to order Tarrago now


----------



## mochiii

cat1967 said:


> Tarrago is not like Fiebings which is a penetrating dye.  Tarrago sits on the surface of the bag meaning that if you scratch it hard it will come off.  Also other ladies have noticed chipping, that is why I had to stretch every little corner of the bag when dying it.  I have noticed no flaking no chipping no fading nothing.  The color is nicely shiny too.  If you apply thin layers of Tarrago you will have no problem IMO, especially if you are dying the bag the same color it already is.  I applied Fiebings only because I changed the color from pink to turquoise and I wanted, if scratched, to have blue underneath and not pink.  I have to tell you though, that I wear the First hand held always, and I have this band on my finger that tends to scratch things (like the gear lever in my car) but the bag has had no damage up until now.



Oh, one more question before I go experiment. What would you recommend for Phillip Lim Pashli? As you can see in the picture the bag was rubbed against something and now the leather looks grey...


----------



## cat1967

What I would do, since it is a very tiny area, is take any shoe dye in black and just put on the spot.  I did the same thing on a Balenciaga Brogues Black City.  I did it on one of the studs and it is as new.  It was like this since I bought it, a little fading on the top of the stud (you needed a magnifying glass to see it but I did).  So I fixed it this way and I think you should do the same.

However, since you are ordering Tarrago now if you are not satisfied with the results of the simple dye, try a small drop of Tarrago with a Q tip.


----------



## mochiii

cat1967 said:


> What I would do, since it is a very tiny area, is take any shoe dye in black and just put on the spot.  I did the same thing on a Balenciaga Brogues Black City.  I did it on one of the studs and it is as new.  It was like this since I bought it, a little fading on the top of the stud (you needed a magnifying glass to see it but I did).  So I fixed it this way and I think you should do the same.
> 
> However, since you are ordering Tarrago now if you are not satisfied with the results of the simple dye, try a small drop of Tarrago with a Q tip.



I thought of the same with the q-tip. Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## cat1967

mochiii said:


> I thought of the same with the q-tip. Thanks so much for your advice!


You are so welcome.  I think it will work.  Good luck and don't forget to update us!


----------



## alsklingg

To those too afraid to dye/restore their bag, check this guy out: http://americandrycleanersleather.blogspot.se I've been in awe of his before and after posts! Thinking of colouring my AW Rockie (acid) which has faded with these denim-looking patches! Would love to send it to this guy but he's in the states.. ;(


----------



## george_costanza

I had my Chanel Lambskin Mini dyed from light pink to black and it came out beautifully! Just make sure to go to a place that has experience dyeing the type of leather your bag is made from. And as long as the color you are dyeing is a darker color than your current one, it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## duffelbagboi

I had a dooney sherpa backpack dyed from fir to black. The tech from houston luggage repair in houston, tx explained leather bags could be dyed, provided your color is darker than its original color. And once you go black. You never go back. No pun intended


----------



## fareen

Hi, I recently got the rebecca minkoff mab mini in navy with woven pink trim. Not happy with the pink color but love the bag. How to color/paint the trim black. Pls help. Got it online so no chance to return.


----------



## fareen

Help


----------



## Elliespurse

fareen said:


> Hi, I recently got the rebecca minkoff mab mini in navy with woven pink trim. Not happy with the pink color but love the bag. How to color/paint the trim black. Pls help. Got it online so no chance to return.



Hi, perhaps a professional working on bags could change the color, for edge coating there are many colors to choose from. I think there's a thread on this here somewhere.

Edit: Here's the edge coating thread: Sticky handles

You could also ask in the RM forum here: CARING for your RM bag...


----------



## cat1967

fareen said:


> Help



All I can tell you is that I dyed my Balenciaga First on my own with Tarrago Self Shine Dye and I had great results.


----------



## fareen

Very nice job


----------



## cat1967

fareen said:


> Very nice job



Thank you.  And actually not with such great pain.


----------



## 90preian

I wanted to share with you a makeover that I did on my own. It's Balenciaga Bracelet convertible tote, originally Ivory I suppose. I got it on ebay and the Tarrago color dye kit as well. I put on three thin coats and I think it turned out very well. I know it's not any colour that this bag was made with, but I like it this way and it's not well known brand in my country. These are the before and after pics. Enjoy


----------



## cat1967

Congrats on your dying job.  I did the same with my Bal First.  I turned it from a yellowish pink (Grenadine originally but had yellowed) to a beautiful Turquoise with Tarrago as well.  I have used it many many times and I enjoy the results every time.


----------



## Evelyn63

Wow! awesome work on those bags ladies.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sssy

90preian said:


> I wanted to share with you a makeover that I did on my own. It's Balenciaga Bracelet convertible tote, originally Ivory I suppose. I got it on ebay and the Tarrago color dye kit as well. I put on three thin coats and I think it turned out very well. I know it's not any colour that this bag was made with, but I like it this way and it's not well known brand in my country. These are the before and after pics. Enjoy



What a transformation  
Great job , congratulation it looks really good


----------



## plastictresses

Hi ladies, I'm thinking of buying this beat up coffer from ebay.

Just wondering if re-dyeing will repair these damages:

Base: 






Handle:





Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## PurseChick77

I sent a Prada bag to Rago Brothers and it came back looking new after they redyed it.  It was pricey but I think it depends on the job.  I would send things to them again though!


----------



## mknoch

plastictresses said:


> Hi ladies, I'm thinking of buying this beat up coffer from ebay.
> 
> Just wondering if re-dyeing will repair these damages:
> 
> Base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies!


Re-dying will definitely fix those issues. I would do a little research to figure out what kind of leather the bag is though before you dye it. While a lot of people get great results with Tarrago, I prefer the look and feel of a penetrating dye such as Fiebings. Angelus is another great brand to check out too. Very popular with sneaker heads...and though they baby their sneaks, they are still shoes so they need to be able to withstand a good amount of wear. Tons of YouTube videos on dying leather shoes with Angelus brand products.

Good luck! It's a lot of fun restoring bags!


----------



## cat1967

Thanks for the info on Angelus  mnknoch, I didn't know this brand.  I dyed my Balenciaga with Tarrago and had great results.

I think if you get educated from YouTube plastictresses you will do the job yourself and you will definitely fix these scuffs.  Good luck!


----------



## Mulberrygal

george_costanza said:


> I had my Chanel Lambskin Mini dyed from light pink to black and it came out beautifully! Just make sure to go to a place that has experience dyeing the type of leather your bag is made from. And as long as the color you are dyeing is a darker color than your current one, it shouldn't be a problem!



I've been looking for info on this or ages. I posted a thread on Chanel but didn't get any replies. I've heard it spoils the lamskin and it's not so soft afterwards. 

How did you find yours? I would love to know

I had planned to have one professionally done


----------



## plastictresses

Thanks mknoch for the info on the various dyes! 

cat1967, will definitely check out YT - so many useful DIY videos!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Would it be a good idea to dye this spot? I had to clean hair dye off of it after I went to the salon. Luckily, the dye came out but it ruined the color of my bag. Please help!


----------



## TinksDelite

Can't believe I've never seen this thread before! I purchased a Coach leather jacket off of ebay years ago. It had color transfer from being stored with a darker jacket. I always intended on sending it off to get re-dyed but never got around to it. I just ordered some of the DIY dye! Can't wait to try it out.. I'll be sure to snap some before & after pics (assuming I don't ruin it more!)


----------



## suezq

Mulberrygal said:


> I've been looking for info on this or ages. I posted a thread on Chanel but didn't get any replies. I've heard it spoils the lamskin and it's not so soft afterwards.
> 
> How did you find yours? I would love to know
> 
> I had planned to have one professionally done


I recently had my Chanel pink Cambon reporter refurbished through the Chanel boutique in Orlando, Florida.  I, too, was concerned that this would change the texture of the leather.  However, the pink dye had faded in places and there was some color transfer on the back, so I opted to move forward.  It took Chanel about six weeks to turn the bag around, but it was well worth the wait.  They re-dyed the leather and repaired a hole in the lining.  The bag was like new and the leather just as supple as before.


----------



## Mulberrygal

suezq said:


> I recently had my Chanel pink Cambon reporter refurbished through the Chanel boutique in Orlando, Florida.  I, too, was concerned that this would change the texture of the leather.  However, the pink dye had faded in places and there was some color transfer on the back, so I opted to move forward.  It took Chanel about six weeks to turn the bag around, but it was well worth the wait.  They re-dyed the leather and repaired a hole in the lining.  The bag was like new and the leather just as supple as before.



That's really interesting to know, thanks for sharing.  Would love to see some pics, will you post any pics on a Chanel thread?

It sounds as though it was well worth doing. Must be great to get a new bag back


----------



## MecoPoco

Alexenjie said:


> Thanks to the Balenciaga forum I was brave enough to dye a bag myself. I bid on a vintage Coach bag on E-Bay. When the bag arrived it was horrible - old, beaten up, ink marks, darkening. It was much worse than the pictures or description had been.
> 
> I actually tossed it immediately into my garbage can at work. That night I came home, read some of the dye experiences from the Balenciaga group and the next day I pulled it out of the garbage and ordered two bottles of Tarrago shoe leather dye (they have a great selection of colors, I went one color darker than the British tan my bag was originally).
> 
> It took me about a week to do 3 separate layers of dye but the bag turned out great. It looks vintage but like new. I love it and feel proud that I was able to make something out of nothing.
> 
> The directions that come with the Tarrago dye packet are clear. I wouldn't hesitate to dye another bag myself.



WOW!  This is exactly what I needed to know.  Thank you! This thread is excellent!


----------



## suezq

Mulberrygal said:


> That's really interesting to know, thanks for sharing.  Would love to see some pics, will you post any pics on a Chanel thread?
> 
> It sounds as though it was well worth doing. Must be great to get a new bag back


You can view a pic of my refurbished pink Chanel Cambon in my Oct 4th post in the Chanel Color Library for pink & purple items.   Here's the link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-c...our-pink-purple-chanel-items-here-199807.html


I trust the advice of the SAs at Chanel and am very pleased with the way my Cambon bag turned out.  I and will definitely consider doing it again when my other Chanel bags need a facelift.    


In my experience with Chanel, it's best to trust the opinion of the SA's when considering the decision to re dye.  I also considered re dying/refurbishing another of my vintage Chanel bags, which is about 25 years old, and took it to my local Chanel boutique for a quote.  After looking the bag over, my SA at Chanel advised against re dying the leather.  She said I probably wouldn't be happy with the way it turned out as it would alter the look and feel of the leather.  The lambskin would be much stiffer and the lovely sheen the leather would be significantly dulled.  The leather on that bag is much softer than the leather on my Cambon, so I took my SA's advice and opted not to re dye the vintage bag.  


I had one of my Gucci bags re dyed and refurbished via my local Gucci boutique and was pleased with the way that one turned out as well.  The bag is just like new.


----------



## love2shop1

This thread is excellent ,cant wait to dye my white bag, its so good to get such good advice and save a bag i never use due to its shabby appearance


----------



## MecoPoco

YES!  I've had several bags dyed and they all turned out wonderful!


----------



## designdesign

I usually dye them myself, but I've only done black. I use the tarrago penetrating dye, which is permanent.


----------



## cat1967

I have also dyed myself the Balenciaga First from Grenadine to a Turquoise and it turned out beautiful and it is holding up greatly.  I used Fiebbings for the first coat as it is penetrating and the Self Shine Kit from Tarrago.


----------



## delux bag

Zoe Bradley said:


> Im not sure if this has been brought up before
> 
> But anyone ever have their handbags professionally dyed? I have a white leather bag that I love - but recently spilled red wine on it. L Hoping to have it dyed to maybe black or red.
> 
> Im planning to take the bag to a local leather repair shop  but looking to see if anyone has had personal experience dying their bag.
> 
> Thanks!


 
There is a shop in Los Angeles, called Tannery Leather Service, my wife had her red Chanel bag refinished there , they did an excellent job.


----------



## clevercat

I had a my first Bal redyed by Lovin My Bags. They did an amazing job, it looked perfect but it changed the texture of the leather. I never felt the same about the bag and sold it soon after.


----------



## Tsundere

clevercat said:


> I had a my first Bal redyed by Lovin My Bags. They did an amazing job, it looked perfect but it changed the texture of the leather. I never felt the same about the bag and sold it soon after.




That's very sad that it changed your feelings about it. Was it just the texture? Or did the change also feel like it wasn't your same purse anymore?


----------



## Mulberrygal

clevercat said:


> I had a my first Bal redyed by Lovin My Bags. They did an amazing job, it looked perfect but it changed the texture of the leather. I never felt the same about the bag and sold it soon after.



That was my concern about having a Chanel lamb skin bag refuted. I had heard it changes the texture of softer leather.  

I guess it's not so bad if you pick up a bargain price bag, dye it yourself and make it look fantastic.


----------



## clevercat

Tsundere said:


> That's very sad that it changed your feelings about it. Was it just the texture? Or did the change also feel like it wasn't your same purse anymore?




This may sound silly, but it felt like a fake - I had wiped out everything that made it unique. Lesson learned


----------



## MecoPoco

cat1967 said:


> I have also dyed myself the Balenciaga First from Grenadine to a Turquoise and it turned out beautiful and it is holding up greatly.  I used Fiebbings for the first coat as it is penetrating and the Self Shine Kit from Tarrago.



WOW!  I'm impressed!  We are going to try it soon.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I was leery, but not anymore.  Nice photos!


----------



## cat1967

MecoPoco said:


> WOW!  I'm impressed!  We are going to try it soon.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I was leery, but not anymore.  Nice photos!


Thank you.  It was a big decision but haven't regretted it for a moment.  Just be patient and not hurry.  You will love the results.  Make sure you clean the studs.  Keep some dye in case you scratch it.  You may need to fix if it is a big scratch.
Merry Xmas!


----------



## MecoPoco

cat1967 said:


> Thank you.  It was a big decision but haven't regretted it for a moment.  Just be patient and not hurry.  You will love the results.  Make sure you clean the studs.  Keep some dye in case you scratch it.  You may need to fix if it is a big scratch.
> Merry Xmas!



Thank you for the tips, I really appreciate it!  Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## Tsundere

I'm looking to redye a white bag that has lost its colour through scuffs and poor care from the previous owner. 
However, I noticed Tarrago penetrating dye is not available in white and their self-shine doesn't seem to do anything but sit on top of the leather from everything I've read.  

Does anyone have suggestions? Should I just ask my leather repair person to do it themselves? I was hoping to try it myself, but I won't if I can't find a solid option.


----------



## MecoPoco

Tsundere said:


> I'm looking to redye a white bag that has lost its colour through scuffs and poor care from the previous owner.
> However, I noticed Tarrago penetrating dye is not available in white and their self-shine doesn't seem to do anything but sit on top of the leather from everything I've read.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions? Should I just ask my leather repair person to do it themselves? I was hoping to try it myself, but I won't if I can't find a solid option.



If you have a professional to talk with about it, he/she may be able to sell you exactly what you need.... I have a white vintage Hermes dyed a few years ago, and I'm very happy with it.  I never did white myself.  Call your leather repair person.  They are usually really helpful resources.... I have several I call.  All nice people.


----------



## delux bag

You can not do it by yourself,I would suggest to send it to this restoring shop in southern California  , they do miracles check their website www.leatherpros.us


----------



## Tsundere

MecoPoco said:


> If you have a professional to talk with about it, he/she may be able to sell you exactly what you need.... I have a white vintage Hermes dyed a few years ago, and I'm very happy with it.  I never did white myself.  Call your leather repair person.  They are usually really helpful resources.... I have several I call.  All nice people.



It arrived today and it looks to actually be taupe, the lighting just made it look white!! Like a dream come true, tbh!! I've always wanted a taupe Chanel. 
I'll certainly talk to a professional before I do a single thing.



delux bag said:


> You can not do it by yourself,I would suggest to send it to this restoring shop in southern California  , they do miracles check their website www.leatherpros.us


 I will not do it myself. This bag definitely deserves a professional.


----------



## Tsundere

delux bag said:


> You can not do it by yourself,I would suggest to send it to this restoring shop in southern California  , they do miracles check their website www.leatherpros.us



Wow thank you for this link! I love their work, just finally had the time to check it all out.
I've also admired this persons work.
http://www.americandrycleanersleather.blogspot.com


----------



## MecoPoco

WOW!  Great references.... thank you!  I have several bags to be dyed.  I ran across the person I used when I lived in Santa Monica, CA.  He did excellent work for me.... Chanel, Hermes, etc. His name and number are:

Buster's Shoe Repair
Robert
310-393-2239

I'm in the desert area now, and also have a list of people here who dye bags.  I haven't used any of them yet, and if/when I do, I'll post feedback here.


----------



## Chanelia

I wouldn't try and change the color of a handbag again. I had my bag absolutly  ruined by the leather spa. When i got it back it was cracked and pealing and when i pointed it out to them they were AGRESSIVLY deffencive. They accused me of just trying to get out of paying. Horrible experience. Im glad some of you have had a better time. i guess i should have looked on the forum a bit more before i decided who to trust!


----------



## cat1967

Chanelia said:


> I wouldn't try and change the color of a handbag again. I had my bag absolutly  ruined by the leather spa. When i got it back it was cracked and pealing and when i pointed it out to them they were AGRESSIVLY deffencive. They accused me of just trying to get out of paying. Horrible experience. Im glad some of you have had a better time. i guess i should have looked on the forum a bit more before i decided who to trust!



I did the job myself so I would only have to blame myself if something went wrong.  Thankfully it didn't.  But if it did and I had paid money for it as you did I would be really pissed.  They should have told you that changing the color might cause issues later and if you agreed for them to proceed then they could accuse you.  But now it is unfair to accuse you of not wanting to pay for a bag which is not as it was supposed to be.


----------



## tenstiks

Hi,

I have hand made a couple of purses and wallets. Also have refinished/dyed my black leather jacket. It was fading out, and I had stuck an adhesive patch on the arm. It was also torn, and i fixed it by sewing a leather patch over it.

The best leather dye to use is Fiebing's Leather Dye. And it's also the best conditioner I can find. 

If anyone wants to know where to get it, I will be happy to provide you with more information.


----------



## tenstiks

I can also give you some tips on how to refurbish your bags yourself. You can text me at 281-725-3929 if you like.


----------



## Chanelia

cat1967 said:


> I did the job myself so I would only have to blame myself if something went wrong.  Thankfully it didn't.  But if it did and I had paid money for it as you did I would be really pissed.  They should have told you that changing the color might cause issues later and if you agreed for them to proceed then they could accuse you.  But now it is unfair to accuse you of not wanting to pay for a bag which is not as it was supposed to be.


i give you credit for having the nerve, and happy to hear it turned out so well. I guess I'm just paranoid after that experience. It sounds like others have had much better results!


----------



## Leatherdoctor

Tsundere said:


> I'm looking to redye a white bag that has lost its colour through scuffs and poor care from the previous owner.
> However, I noticed Tarrago penetrating dye is not available in white and their self-shine doesn't seem to do anything but sit on top of the leather from everything I've read.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions? Should I just ask my leather repair person to do it themselves? I was hoping to try it myself, but I won't if I can't find a solid option.


Hello

You cannot dye leather to a lighter colour, this is called pigment loss which is a surface paint on the leather. This ideally needs professionally restoring to get the results you are looking for.

I hope this helps!


----------



## ityybitty2006

Anyone know what I can do about Coach black Poppy patent leather peeling?


----------



## Leatherdoctor

Hello

Unfortunately peeling patent is not rectifiable. The heavy coated finishes, once damaged are near impossible to rectify when in a minor repair. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## jemmelini

So I finally decided to have my Balenciaga Mimosa Town dyed black!

I took it to a local store in Athens (someone from the Balenciaga Boutique told me about that store off the record) and a week and 60 euros after here are the results!! 

Before pic


----------



## jemmelini

After Pics
Although it looks AMAZING it does feel a little plastic!
Has anyone else experienced that?
I'm afraid someone is going to consider it as a fake..


----------



## cat1967

jemmelini said:


> So I finally decided to have my Balenciaga Mimosa Town dyed black!
> 
> I took it to a local store in Athens (someone from the Balenciaga Boutique told me about that store off the record) and a week and 60 euros after here are the results!!
> 
> Before pic




I live in Athens too.  You have to tell me where this local store is!


----------



## cat1967

jemmelini said:


> After Pics
> Although it looks AMAZING it does feel a little plastic!
> Has anyone else experienced that?
> I'm afraid someone is going to consider it as a fake..



It will soften with time.  I don't know how much you have used it.  I dyed mine with Tarrago Shine something ... and it felt like plasticy in the beginning but it softened later.  However, it does not absorb any nourishing cream, or Leather Honey or anything.  As the dye stayed on.  I don't know how they dyed yours.  If the dye is a penetrating one it is much better.  But your bag doesn't look fake at all.  It looks nice and shiny to me.
Enjoy it!


----------



## jemmelini

&#9786;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## cat1967




----------



## eleenlau

Hi! Is it advisable to dye the LV episode leather?


----------



## platinum_babie

storeberry said:


> I sent my dirty miumiu for re-dye. It was mughetto color and the lady boss suggested rouge red. Picked up my bag a few mths ago, never regret it!
> 
> View attachment 2531329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531330



Wow, it looks beautiful. May I ask how much that cost for the dying?


----------



## platinum_babie

jemmelini said:


> So I finally decided to have my Balenciaga Mimosa Town dyed black!
> 
> I took it to a local store in Athens (someone from the Balenciaga Boutique told me about that store off the record) and a week and 60 euros after here are the results!!
> 
> Before pic



I just took my chloe paraty to a local store in london to get it recoloured from off-white to purple. I paid 60 GBP. Will post the result after. I didn't go around looking for quotes and just went to a known reputable repairer. I'm glad to hear that the prices are not too far off and the paraty is a bigger and heavier bag!


How much as everyone paid for their bags to be professionally dyed and how was the result?


----------



## Msdrythni

Hi guys does has anyone here ever tried to dye an AW Rocco pebbled purse before? Thanks


----------



## storeberry

platinum_babie said:


> Wow, it looks beautiful. May I ask how much that cost for the dying?




Hi, it's about USD$385, a little on the high side but mine was quite a big bag plus I am using it frequently now.


----------



## suheycitasworld

jemmelini said:


> After Pics
> Although it looks AMAZING it does feel a little plastic!
> Has anyone else experienced that?
> I'm afraid someone is going to consider it as a fake..




AMAZING is right! Hopefully with wear the leather will soften up. Either way seems like the leather is very protected!


----------



## platinum_babie

I called the cobbler yesterday and he said its still being treated. I'm starting to be concerned as it's been 2 weeks and he promised 3 days.


----------



## misskris03

jemmelini said:


> After Pics
> Although it looks AMAZING it does feel a little plastic!
> Has anyone else experienced that?
> I'm afraid someone is going to consider it as a fake..



Wow!!  This looks fabulous.


----------



## jemmelini

suheycitasworld said:


> AMAZING is right! Hopefully with wear the leather will soften up. Either way seems like the leather is very protected!


 Really?? Thank you so much!!


----------



## jemmelini

misskris03 said:


> Wow!!  This looks fabulous.



I'm much more confident now thank you!!!


----------



## suheycitasworld

jemmelini said:


> Really?? Thank you so much!!




Yes! You're welcome! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## twistandkiss

I just ordered a magenta dye to touch up the corners of my balenciaga city in cyclamen!! Hope the colour works! I cant wait


----------



## khriseeee

Debating whether to dye my balenciaga city in anthracite. It's pretty faded in some parts. I would love to dye it red but not sure if the dye would take? I already have a black city so don't want to dye the anthracite black. Any suggestions on color??


----------



## michellenaz

Hi everyone! 

I have a colour-blocked black/white Selma bag from MK and after years of use the white has faded into a dirty, ugly off white. I used MK cleaner, and baby wipes  but so far no results. The MK associate told me to try using a dye but I'm afraid that I'll ruin my bag! Have any of you dyed your leather bags?


----------



## louvigilante

Just finished dying a MJ bag I got. She had a huge stain on her. I used Fiebings dye prep, navy blue dye, and their arcylic resolene. 


Before



Taped up




With dye prep




When dying with blue or purples, it can look bronze. But it will go away with the finish.





And the finished product.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I recently acquired this faded Pandora for a steal. 

I used a Fiebings Dye and Fiebings Acrylic Resolene to seal and waterproof it. 

I used the bag today and no colour transfer on my clothes. I'm very happy the result. 

The great thing about Pepe leather is that it took to the dye really nicely and the unevenness of the texture was just perfect as I don't think I applied the colour with any finesse [emoji28]


----------



## cat1967

Great result!  You made it like new.  Congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thanks cat1967! Your newly coloured Bal is amazing. Great job!


----------



## cat1967

PinkPeonies said:


> Thanks cat1967! Your newly coloured Bal is amazing. Great job!



Oh, you saw that?  And the color still holds very well, no problems up to now.


----------



## PinkPeonies

cat1967 said:


> Oh, you saw that?  And the color still holds very well, no problems up to now.




I did. I love the colour!

Just a quick question, have you ever been caught out in the rain with the dyed bag? How did it hold up?


----------



## cat1967

PinkPeonies said:


> I did. I love the colour!
> 
> Just a quick question, have you ever been caught out in the rain with the dyed bag? How did it hold up?



It hasn't been in the rain but I have wiped it with a wet cloth and nothing comes on the cloth.  The color does not fade at all and I haven't put anything on top of the Tarrago dye.


----------



## platinum_babie

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/leather-cracking-on-white-paraty-849049.html

My results didn't come out so well...


----------



## chanel_gal

PinkPeonies said:


> I recently acquired this faded Pandora for a steal.
> 
> I used a Fiebings Dye and Fiebings Acrylic Resolene to seal and waterproof it.
> 
> I used the bag today and no colour transfer on my clothes. I'm very happy the result.
> 
> The great thing about Pepe leather is that it took to the dye really nicely and the unevenness of the texture was just perfect as I don't think I applied the colour with any finesse [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3075650
> 
> View attachment 3075651
> 
> View attachment 3075652
> 
> View attachment 3075653
> 
> View attachment 3075654
> 
> View attachment 3075655
> 
> View attachment 3075656


WOW! Great result. Love the new colour


----------



## H09

louvigilante said:


> Just finished dying a MJ bag I got. She had a huge stain on her. I used Fiebings dye prep, navy blue dye, and their arcylic resolene.
> 
> 
> Before
> View attachment 3050442
> 
> 
> Taped up
> View attachment 3050443
> 
> 
> 
> With dye prep
> View attachment 3050444
> 
> 
> 
> When dying with blue or purples, it can look bronze. But it will go away with the finish.
> View attachment 3050446
> View attachment 3050447
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished product.
> 
> View attachment 3050448


That looks fab I might just have a go at that thanks for the tip


----------



## candiholics

Anyone knows it would work with Silver Saffiano leather? I have a wallet that needs to be restore.


----------



## LaChel

I have a balenciaga city that was given to me and the while it is wearable it is not 100%. I wanted to dye it darker and was inspired by the video and this thread.

So I pulled out an old Fossil cream-ish/off-white colored messenger bag to experiment on and followed the video.  All I can say is, "Thank God I did not experiment on my balenciaga".  The leather itself did come out near perfect, Since I like things done right I let it dry in between and it was time consuming touching up areas.  It was also a monster job cleaning hardware and although I thought I taped everything off very well I got some dye on the lining.

For me -  I would not risk it on my expensive bags and am going to have it professionally done. I gave the messenger bag to a young acquaintance who loves it (said the color was beautiful) and it going to use it for school and said she will fix the lining. Good luck!

I have a lot of admiration for those of you brave enough tho. Believe it or not I am actually pretty handy but I guess dyeing is not my thing and I will not attempt it again.

The good that came out of it is that I feel comfortable touching up very small areas and nicks. So that's a plus.


----------



## LaChel

chanel_gal said:


> WOW! Great result. Love the new colour


That looks beautiful!


----------



## Sssy

LaChel said:


> I have a balenciaga city that was given to me and the while it is wearable it is not 100%. I wanted to dye it darker and was inspired by the video and this thread.
> 
> So I pulled out an old Fossil cream-ish/off-white colored messenger bag to experiment on and followed the video.  All I can say is, "Thank God I did not experiment on my balenciaga".  The leather itself did come out near perfect, Since I like things done right I let it dry in between and it was time consuming touching up areas.  It was also a monster job cleaning hardware and although I thought I taped everything off very well I got some dye on the lining.
> 
> For me -  I would not risk it on my expensive bags and am going to have it professionally done. I gave the messenger bag to a young acquaintance who loves it (said the color was beautiful) and it going to use it for school and said she will fix the lining. Good luck!
> 
> I have a lot of admiration for those of you brave enough tho. Believe it or not I am actually pretty handy but I guess dyeing is not my thing and I will not attempt it again.
> 
> The good that came out of it is that I feel comfortable touching up very small areas and nicks. So that's a plus.



You may want to check this thread - she has done an amazing job 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/dye-project-in-progress-892624.html


----------



## LaChel

Sssy said:


> You may want to check this thread - she has done an amazing job
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/dye-project-in-progress-892624.html


She sure has - my dyeing days are over


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i had a chanel redyed, professionally. never again. it ruined the softness of the leather. it was stiff for weeks and eventually softened a bit, but never to what it was. it looks brand new, but it doesn't feel that way. all the pre-loved bags i now buy are not in need of redyes and if my own bags need a redye, i'd sell them first. it's nearly impossible to resell a redyed bag too, which matters a ton w/luxury brands


----------



## k5ml3k

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i had a chanel redyed, professionally. never again. it ruined the softness of the leather. it was stiff for weeks and eventually softened a bit, but never to what it was. it looks brand new, but it doesn't feel that way. all the pre-loved bags i now buy are not in need of redyes and if my own bags need a redye, i'd sell them first. it's nearly impossible to resell a redyed bag too, which matters a ton w/luxury brands




I wish I had read this before I sent my item in! I just got my bag back...the softness, etc is gone [emoji26] I'm just so sad. Did you end up keeping your bag? If so, are you starting to fall back in love with it or no?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

k5ml3k said:


> I wish I had read this before I sent my item in! I just got my bag back...the softness, etc is gone [emoji26] I'm just so sad. Did you end up keeping your bag? If so, are you starting to fall back in love with it or no?



i kept it, but only b/c i basically have to. i tried to consign it, but consigners won't take a redyed bag. they sometimes end up with them b/c people don't disclose it, but i'm upfront that i refurbished it. i tried to sell it for months and couldn't. it softened a bit, but i really dislike it overall. that chanel softness is just gone. so, no, not in love and wish i could sell it off


----------



## k5ml3k

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i kept it, but only b/c i basically have to. i tried to consign it, but consigners won't take a redyed bag. they sometimes end up with them b/c people don't disclose it, but i'm upfront that i refurbished it. i tried to sell it for months and couldn't. it softened a bit, but i really dislike it overall. that chanel softness is just gone. so, no, not in love and wish i could sell it off




Oh wow. I had no idea that this affects the resale value so much. Again, not that I was planning on selling it but I just feel that I don't love it as much as I did. From this experience, I realized that I really do love lambskin. I miss it's softness... Hopefully it'll get better with time? Idk. I just loved this bag originally but I'm not so sure now. Lesson learned. I'm never getting any bag redyed. Just mad bc the bag wasn't supposed to be redyed completely....just touched up in worn areas.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

k5ml3k said:


> Oh wow. I had no idea that this affects the resale value so much. Again, not that I was planning on selling it but I just feel that I don't love it as much as I did. From this experience, I realized that I really do love lambskin. I miss it's softness... Hopefully it'll get better with time? Idk. I just loved this bag originally but I'm not so sure now. Lesson learned. I'm never getting any bag redyed. Just mad bc the bag wasn't supposed to be redyed completely....just touched up in worn areas.



i was hoping (as i'm sure you were) to love it more after it came back, not less. i didn't want to sell it before it went away for a re-dye/refurb. i only wanted to sell it off after it came back stiff.. lesson learned for sure


----------



## platinum_babie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i was hoping (as i'm sure you were) to love it more after it came back, not less. i didn't want to sell it before it went away for a re-dye/refurb. i only wanted to sell it off after it came back stiff.. lesson learned for sure


Just to add my experience to the conversation too. My bag also came back stiff and terrible after a dye job from a cobbler. IMO I felt like the bag looked much much faker than a good fake. I ended up selling my chloe paraty for 100 EUR. I didn't even want to look at it. Never again. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alegra

i had my suede Chanel dyed at Leather Spa, it came back looking beautiful, the black dye transfers onto  to my hands and clothes so that part is not so great..but it looks 100% better


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I just dyed my balenciaga argent to black and it came out amazing!


----------



## karen_dash

I have minor corner scuffs on my LV empreinte 25 speedy.... I'm thinking of dyeing the corners.... Has anyone dyed just the corners?


----------



## cat1967

karen_dash said:


> I have minor corner scuffs on my LV empreinte 25 speedy.... I'm thinking of dyeing the corners.... Has anyone dyed just the corners
> 
> I did that no an Artsy Empreinte Infini.  It became like new but you have to find the matching color.  The Infini being dark blue was rather easy.


----------



## andral5

Was just talking about dyeing my RM Nikki on another thread. Here she is, during the last stage of drying:













And this is one of the 'before' pics:






I'm seriously thinking of dyeing the second one too, from a very light grey to a maroon or something. I didn't decide yet about the color.


----------



## candiholics

andral5 said:


> Was just talking about dyeing my RM Nikki on another thread. Here she is, during the last stage of drying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 'before' pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of dyeing the second one too, from a very light grey to a maroon or something. I didn't decide yet about the color.



Wow that looks great!


----------



## andral5

candiholics said:


> Wow that looks great!



Oh, thank you!


----------



## pursetime

does anyone know if i do any treatments at home to correct correct sun damage on an ostrich bag?


----------



## SeriesLC

storeberry said:


> I sent my dirty miumiu for re-dye. It was mughetto color and the lady boss suggested rouge red. Picked up my bag a few mths ago, never regret it!
> 
> View attachment 2531329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531330


This is amazing! Really love the brightness and the shine!


----------



## AliceViolet

I dyed my Chloe Alice black with Fiebings leather dye. It turned out perfectly after a couple of coats. I don't regret it at all, I just have to polish it every now and then when the rain makes the blue start to show through.


----------



## lobeey

Would like to know if anyone experience michael kors bags that the material will become soft and easy to alter after a long time of use? It often does it to my large selma bags


----------



## louislover590

It's your bag and if you feel like it turned out  wttercant wait to see


----------



## louislover590

Beautiful


----------



## louislover590

Agreed


----------



## louislover590

Beyay!autiful


----------



## bagxgirl

I went around asking for quotes earlier last week. In Singapore, dyeing a Balenciaga city costs around 350-500SGD. For me, I went ahead and got a second hand bag instead!


----------



## ElenaSkacenko

I never did but i am thinking of doing it with my current handbag which is kinda losing color.


----------



## jackosabel

do not re dye your bag if it has cracks.. it will only make the cracks more obvious :


----------



## cry4moons

andral5 said:


> Was just talking about dyeing my RM Nikki on another thread. Here she is, during the last stage of drying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 'before' pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of dyeing the second one too, from a very light grey to a maroon or something. I didn't decide yet about the color.




WOW, you are really skilfull! This look awesome. Which paint did you use? the "cherry" really makes it pop


----------



## candiholics

Hi, I just wanna share my experience with Saffiano leather. Earlier I have been asking around if anyone have tried redying this type of leather.

So far, I have used it for 2 weeks and it has been holding up well (no color transfer yet!)

The original color was silver and it gets very dirty and blackish on corners. I never have the courage to do it until my boyfriend started putting the dye on it. Yeah, so I have to continue.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

There are two youtubers  who dye bags: itsHadrian and littlemammashouse. I don't either do this as a service, but they seem to buy preloved or thrifted bags and redye them. They give great tips.


----------



## Alegra

I had my suede Chanel dyed, it looks good but even after a year, it color transfers & I wind up with black on my hands & clothes [emoji21]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I actually just dyed my Jimmy Choo ($50 damaged sample sale score!) and put together a tutorial on my blog. It was the first time I dyed a bag and it was pretty easy.

Before:






After:


----------



## candiholics

candiholics said:


> Hi, I just wanna share my experience with Saffiano leather. Earlier I have been asking around if anyone have tried redying this type of leather.
> 
> So far, I have used it for 2 weeks and it has been holding up well (no color transfer yet!)
> 
> The original color was silver and it gets very dirty and blackish on corners. I never have the courage to do it until my boyfriend started putting the dye on it. Yeah, so I have to continue.
> 
> View attachment 3391450



Just to give an update 

Its still holding up well after a month  being carried in shower and actual rain and no color transfer.

Basically I use rubbing alcohol to clean and follow by fiebing dye and resolyn. 

Here is before and after


----------

